# Whats a good size/weight flyrod for steelhead ?



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

This has probably been asked already on here and I think Ive even seen it but I just looked and didnt find it. Thanks for the help


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 9ft 8wt rod I got from cabela's and it works great for steelhead


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

A 12 foot heavy surf rod will do just fine. LOL just kidding.. Actually, I use a 9'6" 8wt with a large arbor reel.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

9ft or longer 7wt or 8wt


----------



## zotman (Jun 9, 2006)

I believe a 7wt 10ft is ideal. 8wt 9ft works great and you could also use that for salmon (although I like a 10wt for salmon). I believe you do not need a high priced rod. You put a little split shot on. You do not need to cast like Brad Pitt in the movie river runs through it. 
I have a cheap old cabelas 7wt 10ft traditional that has landed hundreds of steelhead. A 6wt may be a little light for steelies

The key is to get a reel with a good sealed drag. I do not like the okuma integrity or a cabelas csr (=junk) . I have had these reels get wet and dirty and start to freewheel. I burned out a csr reel quickly.

I have teton tioaga magnum that works great but the company changed hands so the lifetime warrenty is gone. I adjust the drag as I am fighting the fish and according to how the fish is fighting.
I would look for a good reel.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks, this info helps a lot. Ive had my eye on a cortland rod at dunhams I believe is 9ft 8 wt. It looks like a good deal for $35 I just need to find a good but inexpensive reel to go with it if I decide to buy it . I dont know much about fly fishing but I bought a fly rod when I was a teenager and got a little casting practice in before I got bored with it since it wasnt gonna help me get girls


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

11' 5wt will work also and no iam not kidding!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

10' 6 & 7 wt, 10'8" 6wt, 9'6" 8 wt; I use all of these depending on conditions and what I feel like fishing at the time... I have had no problems landing Steelies on any of these...

Dan


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

thinking about getting a 7/8wt 2 piece 9'6" . any plus and minus on this? hooked on steelheading and am currently using a 4wt. need to step it up.
thanks.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ohio only---- 10' 6wt. Hands down.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

mhcarl1965 said:


> Ohio only---- 10' 6wt. Hands down.


agreed...enough backbone to fight effectively with enough give to really enjoy the fight!
kast


----------

